# Huge Increase In Ferry Prices



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

The ‘Independent’ today stated that from 2015 Ferry prices will increase sustainably. This is due to the Ferry sulphur emissions being reduced from the current limit of 1.0% to 0.1%.

This will mean Ferry operators will have to switch from low grade fuel oil which they are currently using to either diesel of LPG in order not to exceed the new limits.
The article also went on to say as a result many longer ferry runs will be discontinued resulting in a huge increase of HGV''s driving through France.

(Ironically, increasing the amount of sulphur in the atmosphere!).


I bet the channel tunnel operator can’t wait.....to put up their prices too.


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Might be gloomy news for motorhomers but, there again, it doesn't do to worry 3 years in advance! We can still go this year!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh joy !!! yet another form of Green tax, no doubt being forced upon us by the "king of green, and saviour of the Polar Bear " Nick Clegg


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

its probably an EU ruling - good time to buy shares in the tunnel.


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

so, the tunnel it is then.

Wonder how they will enforce that in international waters?

The newspaper report did say IF the legislation was introduced.....


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Bill_H said:


> Wonder how they will enforce that in international waters?


They dont need to, they only need to enforce it within the EU ports area, and you(The customer) has to pay !!


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

steco1958 said:


> Bill_H said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder how they will enforce that in international waters?
> ...


So the boat has 2 fuel tanks, switch from the expensive fuel at the 3 mile limit, over to the cheap stuff for the rest of the journey.


----------

